# Wanna hear / see something cool? :)



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://freespace.virgin.net/tim.jampott/Popcharger.mpg

Only a very short movie, and you have to forgive my extremely lame editing skills 

This was pretty much the first time it'd been powered up - even on crappy speakers, you can probably hear why I did this mod 

After about 800 miles its bedded in, the ECU has adapted, and the noise / torque are just lovely.

The car now has the ability to bury the passenger's head into the rest, which the almost silky (but rapid) acceleration didn't really do before......

I do have to be careful tho - only this morning I had to pop the bonnet and fish out a small child which had got inadvertantly sucked in. Musta blipped the throttle outside a school on Friday or summat


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Blimey. Sounds a bit different to my 1.8T Â :-/

;D


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Not bad ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Oooh that sounds nice Â 8)

I'll have to do a MP3 of the Boxster engine Â ;D

As well as the exhaust note, I love the mechanical sound of all the belts and pulleys on the flat 6 Â ;D

A wall of sound right up to 7000 rpm Â 8)

Sometimes I wonder why I specified the Bose system Â : Â 



> The car now has the ability to bury the passenger's head into the rest, which the almost silky (but rapid) acceleration didn't really do before....


It was very smooth when I drove your car - at what rpm does the rev limiter cut in ?

Don't you just *love* rwd in this weather Â 

Did my first track day at Bruntingthorpe a couple of weeks ago - huge fun and I learnt a lot about the Porsche version of RWD.

How are you getting on with going from 4wd to 2wd - I have to say I'm not really missing the quattro Â ;D

Paul


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My redline is at 6600rpm. Not bad for a 3.5L engine!! 

I've even been a good boy and done some cleaning today - keen viewers will remember the shots of the TT I took at exactly this location. I was able to persuade them to remove the scaffolding this time


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Not bad Tim, not bad at all.....but you need to hear Beves's R32 now he's had the ctr section removed,,,,it's a rawcus mix of:

Aston Martin Vanquish
360 Modena 
..and an F3 car!

Beserk!

We should have an "Other Marques" meet some time too.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

whenever you are ready, Stu!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Not bad Tim, not bad at all.....


Sounds very fast and furious - you should be rightly proud, Tim 


> We should have an "Other Marques" meet some time too.


Can I come? Would love to get together again soon...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I'd definately be interested in an 'other marques' comparison meet too. GaryC in the tractor, as well?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I don't see why not.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> http://freespace.virgin.net/tim.jampott/Popcharger.mpg
> 
> Only a very short movie, and you have to forgive my extremely lame editing skills
> 
> ...


Very niiice & nearly as nice as me V8 at full clatter  ;D

Defo like the idea of the Other Marques meet. Some time in the Spring would be good
8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Very niiice & nearly as nice as me V8 at full clatter  ;D
> 
> Defo like the idea of the Other Marques meet. Some time in the Spring would be good
> 8)


Am up for it but I'll be keeping to the speed limit so can start the meet but will have to catch up with you....unless we go on track of course


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Am up for it but I'll be keeping to the speed limit so can start the meet but will have to catch up with you....unless we go on track of course Â


Or we find some nice twisty B roads


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or fast sweeping A roads...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Am up for it but I'll be keeping to the speed limit so can start the meet but will have to catch up with you....unless we go on track of course Â


Stu,

I know its miles away from where you are, but the Scottish Borders are renowned for some excellent roads, both fast A roads & more challenging B roads & the Police presence is virtualy non existant. One of the few areas that only has access to about 1 police vehicle to cover hundreds & hundreds of miles of roads.  8) ;D

Would be great for a weekend ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Stu,
> 
> I know its miles away from where you are, but the Scottish Borders are renowned for some excellent roads, both fast A roads & more challenging B roads & the Police presence is virtualy non existant. One of the few areas that only has access to about 1 police vehicle to cover hundreds & hundreds of miles of roads.  8) ;D
> 
> Would be great for a weekend ;D


As an aside, I'd say that fast A roads are actually far Â challenging than B roads to drive quick on, as the terminal speeds are far higher;the speed at which things happens faster; the time for decisions and correction less; and the consequences of 'getting it wrong', more dire.

Not that I advocate on-the-limit road racing, but it is far easier to punt a car around 2nd-3rd gear B roads squirtng between 20-60mph, with a bit of easily-correctable slipping and sliding in the 2ng gear bends; than it is to test the limits of your tyres/chassis at say 80mph (and above :), where the stakes are so much higher. Â Not that I am up for that on the public road - that's what the track is for.

In F1 they say that it is the high speed circuits, with fast precise corners that sort the men out from the boys. Â A hairpin's a hairpin, but Â a true high speed corner can be terrifying. Â Think 'Church' at Thruxton, tackled at 100ish in a 996 compared to say the following chicane at the end of the straight, tackled at 30mph. Â Which would you prefer to be quicker through?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> As an aside, I'd say that fast A roads are actually far Â challenging than B roads to drive quick on, as the terminal speeds are far higher;the speed at which things happens faster; the time for decisions and correction less; and the consequences of 'getting it wrong', more dire.
> 
> Not that I advocate on-the-limit road racing, but it is far easier to punt a car around 2nd-3rd gear B roads squirtng between 20-60mph, with a bit of easily-correctable slipping and sliding in the 2ng gear bends; than it is to test the limits of your tyres/chassis at say 80mph (and above :), where the stakes are so much higher. Â Not that I am up for that on the public road - that's what the track is for.
> 
> In F1 they say that Â it is the high speed circuits, with fast precise corners that sort the men out from the boys. Â A hairpin's a hairpin, but Â a true high speed corner can be terrifying. Â Think 'Church' at Thruxton, tackled at 100ish in a 996 compared to say the following chicane at the end of the straight, tackled at 30mph. Â Which would you prefer to be quicker through?


Quite agree Gary (and also add the caveat that this is definately 'on-track' behaviour) but would add another element - camber and elevation changes. A fast, sweeping, off-camber, blind crested corner is the ultimate challenge of both skill and _cojones_. Hence why Spa is consistently voted as current F1 drivers favourite circuit. Other greats such as Brands Hatch and Laguna Seca have elevation changes and camber in abundance. Old favourites such as Watkins Glen and Kyalami also.

What worries me is that none of the modern - either revamped or new build - circuits have any significant elevation change or camber, and when F1 ships out to the East, and we lose European circuits, all the racing will be on flat twisty tracks. Guess it is a problem of cost and location that determines this. :-/

[Apology mode]Very off topic I know![/apology mode]


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Is there room on this jolly for me if I come along in a non-TT?

8)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Is there room on this jolly for me if I come along in a non-TT?
> 
> 8)


I would like to make it as well if possible...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sure everyone is welcome 

Availability for me is a bit of an issue, but nothing I can't work around..... 

Looking forward to it already.......


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Could we have a combined track day meet? :wink:

I recently did a track day with Boxa.net at Bruntingthorpe - 15 of us 'hired' the Bruntingthorpe proving ground for 2 hours @ Â£70 per car. It was well worth it, I can tell you 8)


----------

